# my neighbor refers to it as "Chernobyl"



## loggerhogger (Jun 18, 2014)

Who says you cant get ten pounds of crap into a five pound bag?


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Jun 18, 2014)

loggerhogger said:


> Who says you cant get ten pounds of crap into a five pound bag?




??????


----------



## Andre (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't get it. Please elaborate....




You said Chernobyl!


----------



## loggerhogger (Jun 19, 2014)

My mistake. I could not find the tab to allow me to post a picture of my shop and didnt realise that it had gone out. Sooooo, how do I get a picture posted?


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 19, 2014)

You can add a picture by clicking on the ''Insert Image'' icon, the red circle on the picture below 
View attachment 79002


----------



## ddmunroe (Jun 19, 2014)

loggerhogger said:


> Who says you cant get ten pounds of crap into a five pound bag?



So your shop is packed to the rafters, got it.
Initially I had some difficulty understanding your post, in fact many people type what they say mean but on the other side others don't get it.
My beef are abbreviations used in others post.
pardon the off topic remarks

Get that pic up : I would have thought to use the Attachments icon so you can upload your pic.

Make sure you reduce it's size if it look's huge upon initial viewing.
Your computer has a built in program "Paint
Get your pic in there are resize it under image icon then select "stretch/skew use 20 and 20


----------



## loggerhogger (Jun 19, 2014)

Lets see if this works
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 19, 2014)

loggerhogger said:


> Lets see if this works



It works.
Nice camelback drill press!
When it was build China was still an Empire, I guess


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice camelback!   Any more photos?

I don't see any clutter in that photo.  Just lots of equipment.

If you wife threatens to call "American pickers" tv show on you,  then you know it is cluttered.
One of the guys from work says his wife half jokes that she will call the show on him.

Chris


----------



## churchjw (Jun 19, 2014)

Your right that is way to over crowded.  I'll come over with a truck and help you declutter it.  I hate to see anyone suffer like that.  


That is a great looking shop. 

Jeff


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 19, 2014)

I thought that the general rule was "if you can see the floor you don't have enough stuff"? Looks perfectly tidy to me. Lovely DP too and what looks like a beefy mill in the background. Good job on the lack of horizontal surfaces too, those are guaranteed to get filled with clutter!


----------



## Andre (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice DP! Whats that green mill (pantograph?) in the background?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Jun 19, 2014)

what is Canedy Otto.  

I'll take Drill Presses for $1000, Alex.


----------



## loggerhogger (Jun 19, 2014)

The mill is a Kearney and trekkers Milwaukee 2HL. Drill press is a 21" Canedy Otto. Big moter is for an 18" Greeves Kinsman flat belt lathe.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loggerhogger (Jun 19, 2014)

Both the drill press and the lathe were stored outside for several years and needed a lot of clean up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loggerhogger (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is a shot of the lathe
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## loggerhogger (Jun 19, 2014)

and a shot of the mill. It was built in 1941 and has a small US Navy insignia stamped in the front of the knee

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksmithden (Aug 19, 2014)

Man, I wish I had all that room. Take the most jam packed shop you've ever see, add in 3 bicycles, 1 adult tricycle, 2 garbage cans, 4 recycle bins, various skate boards, and other child entertainment items. I selfishly wish I had my garage all to myself.


----------



## frbutts (Aug 21, 2014)

I see lots of wheels in the picture being able to move things where you need them or out of the way can go a long way making your shop versital.


----------



## loggerhogger (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep. I usually have to move all of the lawn equipment to access the mill.


----------



## PatMiles (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah, your neighbor forgets the Chernobyl dig when he needs something done.

Pat


----------



## loggerhogger (Sep 11, 2014)

It is always said with love.


----------

